# Wooing



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 14, 2012)

I APPRECIATE ALL COMMENTS, GOOD AND BAD.



*Wooing*​SNIPPITS
Many people want a permanent relationship. Some only want a one-night-stand. Some want to impress a third person.

Most straight men are not interested in whether the person has had a relationship before. Others want a virgin. 

Most gays and Lesbians are also not interested in whether the person had a relationship before. Others want a heterosexual.

Some people want to seduce a celibate such as a priest or a nun.

Some heterosexuals want to make a homosexual straight.


ATTRACTION
Some people go for people who show an interest in them. They slowly build a relationship. 

Some people are bored with a willing person. They want to seduce uninterested people. They want a challenge. 

Some people try to win people using manipulation. The manipulator usually tries to make the object take the initiative. 

One method that manipulators use is to choose a position in the room so that the object's eyes fall on the manipulator.

Another method is the following. When the manipulator looks at the object, the manipulator looks to the left of the object, then across the object's face and then to the right of the object.

Another method is the following. The manipulator steps into the objects's personal space. 

Another method is the following. The manipulator makes a seductive sound with the tongue.

Another method is the following. When the manipulator looks at the object's eyes, the manipulator blinks often to make the object's eyes fall on the manipulator's mouth. Sometimes the manipulator tilts his head back so that the object's eyes fall on the manipulator's mouth. Then the manipulator contorts his mouth in a seductive way.

Another method is the following. When the object makes some rythmic movement (such as clapping, nervous twitches, etc.), the manipulator makes body movements at the same speed. The manipulator synchronizes to gain attention. 

Another method is the following. The manipulator listens to the object's joys and problems. Then the manipulator talks about similar things. The stories are often made up. The manipulator tries to attract the object with understanding and sympathy.

Another method is the following. When the object talks to a person, the manipulator walks to a nearby place and talks to a third person. The manipulator turns into a direction such that his talking streams to the object. The manipulator talks loudly to the third person. The object often is distracted. The object is forced to stop communicating. The object becomes isolated. The manipulator hopes that the object speaks to the manipulator instead.

Another method is the following. The manipulator befriends people that the object likes. The manipulator tries to isolate the object. The manipulator hopes that the object will talk to manipulator instead.

Another method is the following. The manipulator pushes the object's buttons to make him/her irritable or even angry. The object's reactions make him/her unpopular. Thus the manipulator tries to isolate the object. The manipulator hopes that the object talks to the manipulator.

Another method is the following. When a third person shows an interest in the object, the manipulator talks to the object - to keep the third person away. When the third person leaves, the manipulator leaves the object also. Then the manipulator reverts back to trying to make the object take the initiative.

Another method is the following. When the object is looking in the direction of the manipulator, the manipulator rubs his legs. The manipulator is trying to focus the object's attention to the lower parts of his body.
​


----------



## tinacrabapple (Jul 14, 2012)

This gave me such a great laugh  this morning.  The second part is precious.  Keep it and read it and twenty years!  You'll then understand why I find it so humorous.


----------



## Circle (Jul 17, 2012)

I think it is a good idea to post introductions to passages.  It helps to know the purpose of the writing, of the background to it and the experience of the writer.  Otherwise it can be difficult to know what to make of some posts.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 18, 2012)

It's far easier not to bother with any of this stuff and just ask everyone you meet if they want to ****. Sooner or later you get an affirmative.


----------



## tinacrabapple (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd say the odds are in your favor that way.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you friends.
I had a laugh when I read one of the replies.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello Circle.
I'm sorry. I disagree with you. A story or a poem should speak for itself. If my story was not clear to you, I did a bad job.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello tinacrabapple.
Thank you for your comments. Do you think my story is ridiculous or trivial. What did you find amusing?


----------



## Circle (Jul 23, 2012)

Misty Mirrors said:


> Hello Circle.
> I'm sorry. I disagree with you. A story or a poem should speak for itself. If my story was not clear to you, I did a bad job.



In general, it is hard to know what kind of feedback someone is looking for. Since I assume that usually people post here looking for a _critique _but it is not always the case. For example someone may be looking for just help with grammar or with descriptive language or maybe not for a crit at all. Within an excerpt or a very short piece there just isn't the space to furnish all the background knowledge required for a critique. Though with a poem, perhaps this is not needed. I would not classify this as a poem however.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you for your comment, Circle.


----------

